# Erfahrungsbericht Rahmenbruch Neuron AL 8.9 2017 XL



## alba943 (24. Mai 2020)

Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht der Garantieabwicklung.
15.4.2020 Rahmenbruch nach 2 1/2 Jahr Benutzung ohne Sturz oder Sprünge







Canyon über Kontaktformular am selben Tag angeschrieben und am 4.5.2020 den Retourenschein bekommen.
Am 8.5.2020 ist mein Bike in Koblenz eingetroffen und 5 Tage später die Bestätigung des Rahmentausches erhalten.
Nach der Bestätigung meinerseits, dass ich die Kosten für den Rahmentausch von ca. 240€ mit Kleinteilen übernehme, ist es am 23.5.2020 bei mir eingetroffen.
Fazit: ICH bin zufrieden mit dem Service seitens Canyon


----------



## hardtails (24. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> Fazit: ICH bin zufrieden mit dem Service seitens Canyon




Und das völlig zu Recht, bei so einem Hardcore Einsatz können kleine Mängel nach so langer Zeit ja auch auftreten



alba943 schrieb:


> Rahmenbruch nach 2 1/2 Jahr Benutzung ohne Sturz oder Sprünge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaubarschbub (24. Mai 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und das völlig zu Recht, bei so einem Hardcore Einsatz können kleine Mängel nach so langer Zeit ja auch auftreten



Wie kommst Du auf Hardcore? Der Sag Ring ist beim Putzen runtergerutscht


----------



## Jekyll1000 (24. Mai 2020)

Der Klassiker: Direkt an der Schweißnaht.


----------



## alba943 (24. Mai 2020)

...ich mach die Nutzung noch bissl genauer

621.972‬ Höhen- und da ich gerade Zuhause sitze auch Tiefenmmeter bei ganz genau 18.282,8‬0 km


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (25. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> 15.4.2020 Rahmenbruch nach 2 1/2 Jahr Benutzung ohne Sturz oder Sprünge
> ...
> Nach der Bestätigung meinerseits, dass ich die Kosten für den Rahmentausch von ca. 240€ mit Kleinteilen übernehme, ist es am 23.5.2020 bei mir eingetroffen.
> Fazit: ICH bin zufrieden mit dem Service seitens Canyon



Bitte entschuldige, aber ist das ein ironischer Thread? Meine die Frage wirklich ernst.
Canyon hat dir 240 Euro für die Behebung eines Schadens berechnet, welcher mit etwas weniger Glück zu einem bösen Sturz mit erheblichem Verletzungen hätte führen können.
Das Sie den Schaden schnell abgewickelt haben - geschenkt. Aber bei so einem Schadensbild bei deiner angegebenen Nutzungsweise (keine Sprünge/Stürze) sollte es dem Kundenteam von Canyon "eiskalt den Rücken runter laufen". Dann noch für den Wiederaufbau eine solche Summe zu berechnen, scheinbar ohne schlechtes Gewissen dem Kunden gegenüber, ist meiner Meinung nach eher übel.
Bei einem Schaden durch Eigenverschulden (z.B. selbstverschuldeter Sturz, Misuse etc.) wäre das Tragen der Montagekosten durch den Kunden ja selbstverständlich, aber hier...
Ja, Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern, aber irgenwie scheint es bei Canyon ganz einfach an der Qualitätskontrolle in der Fertigung zu hapern.


----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Mai 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, aber ist das ein ironischer Thread? Meine die Frage wirklich ernst.
> Canyon hat dir 240 Euro für die Behebung eines Schadens berechnet, welcher mit etwas weniger Glück zu einem bösen Sturz mit erheblichem Verletzungen hätte führen können.
> Das Sie den Schaden schnell abgewickelt haben - geschenkt. Aber bei so einem Schadensbild bei deiner angegebenen Nutzungsweise (keine Sprünge/Stürze) sollte es dem Kundenteam von Canyon "eiskalt den Rücken runter laufen". Dann noch für den Wiederaufbau eine solche Summe zu berechnen, scheinbar ohne schlechtes Gewissen dem Kunden gegenüber, ist meiner Meinung nach eher übel.
> Bei einem Schaden durch Eigenverschulden (z.B. selbstverschuldeter Sturz, Misuse etc.) wäre das Tragen der Montagekosten durch den Kunden ja selbstverständlich, aber hier...
> Ja, Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern, aber irgenwie scheint es bei Canyon ganz einfach an der Qualitätskontrolle in der Fertigung zu hapern.



Ist klar: die Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon schaut in ihre Glaskugel und stellt fest, dass in 2 1/2 Jahren der Rahmen an der Schweißnaht bricht.


----------



## el martn (25. Mai 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, aber ist das ein ironischer Thread? Meine die Frage wirklich ernst.
> Canyon hat dir 240 Euro für die Behebung eines Schadens berechnet, welcher mit etwas weniger Glück zu einem bösen Sturz mit erheblichem Verletzungen hätte führen können.
> Das Sie den Schaden schnell abgewickelt haben - geschenkt. Aber bei so einem Schadensbild bei deiner angegebenen Nutzungsweise (keine Sprünge/Stürze) sollte es dem Kundenteam von Canyon "eiskalt den Rücken runter laufen". Dann noch für den Wiederaufbau eine solche Summe zu berechnen, scheinbar ohne schlechtes Gewissen dem Kunden gegenüber, ist meiner Meinung nach eher übel.
> Bei einem Schaden durch Eigenverschulden (z.B. selbstverschuldeter Sturz, Misuse etc.) wäre das Tragen der Montagekosten durch den Kunden ja selbstverständlich, aber hier...
> Ja, Rahmenbrüche gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern, aber irgenwie scheint es bei Canyon ganz einfach an der Qualitätskontrolle in der Fertigung zu hapern.




Es steht so in den Regeln der Garantie (Achtung, nicht mit Gewährleistung verwechseln!). Alle Zusatzkosten (Versand, Arbeitszeit, Verschleißteile,...) sind vom Erstbesitzer zu tragen. Das steht übrigens auch bei den meisten Mitbewerbern am Markt auch so in den AGBs.


----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

Finde ja, Canyon ist die letzte Kackbude, aber hier ist doch alles gut gelaufen.


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (25. Mai 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Ist klar: die Qualitätskontrolle bei Canyon schaut in ihre Glaskugel und stellt fest, dass in 2 1/2 Jahren der Rahmen an der Schweißnaht bricht.



Bitte entschuldige, dass ist nicht eine Frage der Glaskugel sondern der Güte des angewendeten Fügeverfahrens und Wärmebehandlung des Al-Rahmens. Daher schrieb ich bewusst von Qualitätskontrolle - bitte richtig lesen 



el martn schrieb:


> Es steht so in den Regeln der Garantie (Achtung, nicht mit Gewährleistung verwechseln!). Alle Zusatzkosten (Versand, Arbeitszeit, Verschleißteile,...) sind vom Erstbesitzer zu tragen. Das steht übrigens auch bei den meisten Mitbewerbern am Markt auch so in den AGBs.


Ja, die AGBs sind mir bekannt. Aber meiner Meinung nach darf ein solcher Schaden bei der angegeben Nutzung (gehe mal grundsätzlich davon aus, das die Aussage vom Threadstarter korrekt sind) nicht auftreten. Und wenn doch, weil 100% Fehlerfreiheit nicht existiert, dann dann sollte der Hersteller (egal welcher) in Anbetracht der möglichen Folgen das so kulant wie möglich regeln.
Wäre ich an der Stelle des hier zuständiger Fertigungstechnikers / Qualitätsingenieurs könnte ich nachts nicht mehr gut schlafen. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass das Radl kurzfristig nicht nutzbar ist. Ein einfacher "Liegenbleiber" im Gelände wäre ja was anderes. Vielmehr sind die möglichen Folgen eines Sturzes aufgrund des Bruchs während einer Fahrt relevant. Die Sicherheit des Kunden sollte doch an erster Stelle stehen, oder?


----------



## Jekyll1000 (25. Mai 2020)

Meine Rede:


Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Der Klassiker: Direkt an der Schweißnaht.


Aber: Treten solche Risse bei Canyon häufiger als bei anderen Herstellern auf ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (25. Mai 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Meine Rede:
> 
> Aber: Treten solche Risse bei Canyon häufiger als bei anderen Herstellern auf ?


Ja. Denke schon. Egal ob Carbon oder Alu.


----------



## hardtails (25. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> ...ich mach die Nutzung noch bissl genauer
> 
> 621.972‬ Höhen- und da ich gerade Zuhause sitze auch Tiefenmmeter bei ganz genau 18.282,8‬0 km



wenn du dir sowas ausdenkst sollest du auch darauf achten das die zahlen glaubhaft sind


und übrigens. mit den 240€ hast du den rahmen quasi selber gezahlt und dazu auch noch die umbaukosten
aber man muss canyon natürlich trozdem loben das sie nach der langen zeit noch ein ersstzteil da hatten


----------



## alba943 (25. Mai 2020)

...da ich noch andere Räder habe mit denen ich fahre, war es wirklich nicht mehr an Fahrleistung.
Wollte es nur zur objektiven Bewertung nicht unerwähnt lassen.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk des Beitrages lag beim Service und nicht beim Schaden.
Grundsätzlich hätte ich das Geld gern auf meinem Konto belassen und kein Schaden am Rad.
Auch hatte ich die Wahl den Umbau selber zu machen und mir die Kosten zu ersparen.
Aber da mein Fokus mehr auf´s fahren und nicht auf´s Schrauben liegt, ist es wie es ist.


----------



## el martn (25. Mai 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Aber meiner Meinung nach darf ein solcher Schaden bei der angegeben Nutzung (gehe mal grundsätzlich davon aus, das die Aussage vom Threadstarter korrekt sind) nicht auftreten.
> ...
> Vielmehr sind die möglichen Folgen eines Sturzes aufgrund des Bruchs während einer Fahrt relevant. Die Sicherheit des Kunden sollte doch an erster Stelle stehen, oder?


Dann werden wir aber keine Gesamtgewichte unter 20 Kilogramm mehr bei motorlosen Rädern haben, wenn du mehr Sicherheit haben willst...


----------



## hardtails (25. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> ...da ich noch andere Räder habe mit denen ich fahre, war es wirklich nicht mehr an Fahrleistung.
> Wollte es nur zur objektiven Bewertung nicht unerwähnt lassen.




soso


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (25. Mai 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Dann werden wir aber keine Gesamtgewichte unter 20 Kilogramm mehr bei motorlosen Rädern haben, wenn du mehr Sicherheit haben willst...



Nein, ich spreche ja nicht von einem erhöhten Sicherheitsfaktor bei der Rahmenauslegung um jeglichen unsachgemäßen Gebrauch abzufangen. Siehe mein erster Beitrag in diesem Thema: bei Misuse sollte auch der Kunde die Verantwortung tragen. Wer z.B. ein Bike der Kategorie 3 zum Ballern im Park nutzt, ist selber schuld. Aber das ist hier ja nicht der Fall gewesen.

Noch einmal: was ich möchte, ist eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle um vermeidbare Fehler in der Fertigung zu minimieren, bzw. Schadteile durch gute Nachkontrolle nicht zum Kunden durchkommen zu lassen.

Kleine Ergänzung: Ich glaube nicht, dass die Rahmenauslegung seitens Canyon fehlerhaft ist. Das wird schon passen - hoffe ich jetzt mal... auch im Eigeninteresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epic-Treter (25. Mai 2020)

Schwarzer_Petz schrieb:


> Bitte entschuldige, dass ist nicht eine Frage der Glaskugel sondern der Güte des angewendeten Fügeverfahrens und Wärmebehandlung des Al-Rahmens. Daher schrieb ich bewusst von Qualitätskontrolle - bitte richtig lesen



Das Fügeverfahren ist in diesem Fall schweißen. Schweißnähte kann man mittels Farbeindringprüfung unter anderem auf Risse prüfen. Voraus geht dieser Prüfung im Normalfall eine Sichtprüfung bei der man unzulässige Stellen wie Poren , Einbrandkerben etc. feststellt. Damit stellt man aber nur bereits vorhandene Fehler fest. Wenn der Schaden wie hier eingetreten erst nach einiger Zeit auftritt, deutet das auf eine nicht korrekt gelaufene Wärmebehandlung hin. Da diese sicherlich in Fernost durchgeführt wird, kann Canyon hier nur den Zeugnissen des Herstellers vertrauen (oder auch nicht) Eine Gefügeuntersuchung der Schweißnaht und der angrenzenden Bereiche ist in der Regel nicht zerstörungsfrei möglich. 
Und nur um irgendwelchen Spekulationen vorzubeugen: Ich arbeite weder bei Canyon noch bei einem anderen Fahrradhersteller in der QK


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (25. Mai 2020)

Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Das Fügeverfahren ist in diesem Fall schweißen. Schweißnähte kann man mittels Farbeindringprüfung unter anderem auf Risse prüfen. Voraus geht dieser Prüfung im Normalfall eine Sichtprüfung bei der man unzulässige Stellen wie Poren , Einbrandkerben etc. feststellt. Damit stellt man aber nur bereits vorhandene Fehler fest. Wenn der Schaden wie hier eingetreten erst nach einiger Zeit auftritt, deutet das auf eine nicht korrekt gelaufene Wärmebehandlung hin. Da diese sicherlich in Fernost durchgeführt wird, kann Canyon hier nur den Zeugnissen des Herstellers vertrauen (oder auch nicht) Eine Gefügeuntersuchung der Schweißnaht und der angrenzenden Bereiche ist in der Regel nicht zerstörungsfrei möglich.
> Und nur um irgendwelchen Spekulationen vorzubeugen: Ich arbeite weder bei Canyon noch bei einem anderen Fahrradhersteller in der QK


Danke für die Aufklärung. Mir ist bekannt, das Schweißen zu den Fügeverfahren zählt und beim Al-Rahmenbau zur Anwendung kommt. Gewisse Prüfverfahren im Maschinbau / Fertigungstechnik sind mir auch schon mal begegnet - Aber bitte, jeder wie er sich gerade profilieren will. 
Das eine zerstörungsfrei Prüfung nicht möglich ist, bestreite ich auch nicht.
Vielmehr gehe ich davon aus, dass die mit dem Rahmenbau beauftragte Firma eine ausreichend große Stichprobenanzahl mittels zerstörender Prüfverfahren vollziehen muss, um ein entsprechend hohen Qualitätsstandard zu erreichen. Eine passende gewählte Stichprobenanzahl ist in der Industrie schließlich ein valides Mittel um eine Serienproduktion stabil aufzustellen. Ja, 100% Sicherheit lässt sich auch dadurch nicht erreichen, aber man schließt ein übermäßiges Risiko für den Kunden aus. Überschreiten dann die Ausfallzahlen der in Serie gefertigten Komponente die von mir als Hersteller gesetzte ppm- oder %-Grenze, dann weißt das auf einen instabilen Prozess in der Fertigung hin (keine Unterstellung gegenüber Canyon - dient als Beispiel). Jede Stichprobe reslutiert aber in dem Verlust der herangezogenen Rahmen und senkt damit natürlich die Ausbringung und treibt im Gegenzug die Produktionskosten nach oben.
Und ja, Canyon trägt natürlich ebenfalls Verantwortung für die Qualitätszahlen der für den Rahmenbau beauftragen Firma. Aber das sollte dir bei deinem technischem Hintergrund (gehe ich jetzt mal frecherweise von aus  ) bekannt sein.
Ich kenne das nur aus dem Automotive-Bereich: regelmäßige Abstimmrunden betreffend der Qualitätszahlen zwischen Hersteller und Komponentenlieferant sind Standard. 

Zum hier konkret vorhanden Fall: Du schließt ja selber ein fehlerbehaftetes Vorgehen bei der Wärmebehandlung als mögliche Ursache nicht aus. Und in einem solchen Schaden sollte der Hersteller, gerade in Anbetracht der möglichen Folgen für den Kunden, kulant reagieren.
Das ein kulantes Veralten auch immer mit der Notwendigkeit einhergeht, etwaige ungerechtfertigte Ansprüche abzuwehren, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber darum geht es beim hier vorhanden Fall ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## NoobOnTour (25. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> Mein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht der Garantieabwicklung.
> 15.4.2020 Rahmenbruch nach 2 1/2 Jahr Benutzung ohne Sturz oder Sprünge
> Anhang anzeigen 1050391Anhang anzeigen 1050398
> 
> ...



Gut das dir nix passiert ist!
Bist du vom Gewicht her am max. Systemgewicht dran bzw. haben sie dich danach gefragt? 
Hast du einen 2020er Rahmen bekommen? 
Gruß Sascha


----------



## alba943 (25. Mai 2020)

Sie haben nach nichts gefragt. Bin 1,94m bei 85kg. Ich denke, bei der maximalen Rahmengröße, im Limit.
Der Rahmen sieht gleich aus, keine Ahnung. 
Meine Vermutung zur Ursache liegt beim großen Hebel auf die Bruchstelle, bei meiner Größe. 



Wahrscheinlich ein kalkulierbares Risiko, als Randgruppe.


----------



## NoobOnTour (25. Mai 2020)

Oh versteh mich bitte nicht falsch! Ich selber falle mit 110kg bei 1,98m aus dem max. Systemgewicht raus.


----------



## alba943 (25. Mai 2020)

Dann behalts im Auge...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (26. Mai 2020)

alba943 schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung zur Ursache liegt beim großen Hebel auf die Bruchstelle, bei meiner Größe.


Wenn ich das Bild sehe, wundert mich nichts. So steif kann kein Rahmen sein, dass die minimale Biegung unten an der Fügestelle nicht irgendwann mürbe wird. Alu hat leider nicht die Eigenschaften von Stahl ...


----------



## judyclt (26. Mai 2020)

5-6 Wochen für einen Rahmentausch finde ich zwar nicht besonders schnell, aber in der jetzigen Hochsaison vollkommen ok. 

Einen Rahmenbruch nach 2,5 Jahren ohne besonders harten Einsatz finde ich wiederum überhaupt nicht ok. Rechtlich besteht natürlich kein Anspruch auf kostenlosen Ersatz, aber ich hätte ihn eingefordert und nicht direkt gezahlt.


----------



## Dumens100 (26. Mai 2020)

Ist die sattelstütze nicht ein bisschen lang für den Rahmen


----------



## Lorka (19. Juli 2021)

Ich habe gerade denselben Schaden an meinem Nerve 8.9 aus dem Jahr 2016. Canyon behauptet keine Ersatzrahmen in meiner Größe mehr zu haben und bietet einen Zurückkauf der Rads zum Preis von 375EUR. Wenn ich es selbst zerlege und auf eBay verkaufe kommt locker mehr als 1000EUR zusammen. Ich will es aber nicht verkaufen, sondern den Rahmen repariert oder ausgetauscht bekommen. Was soll ich machen? Mein Verständnis der Garantie ist, dass Canyon das Rad funktionsfähig machen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade denselben Schaden an meinem Nerve 8.9 aus dem Jahr 2016. Canyon behauptet keine Ersatzrahmen in meiner Größe mehr zu haben und bietet einen Zurückkauf der Rads zum Preis von 375EUR. Wenn ich es selbst zerlege und auf eBay verkaufe kommt locker mehr als 1000EUR zusammen. Ich will es aber nicht verkaufen, sondern den Rahmen repariert oder ausgetauscht bekommen. Was soll ich machen? Mein Verständnis der Garantie ist, dass Canyon das Rad funktionsfähig machen sollte.



Du bekommst keine 1000 Euro weil der Rahmen gebrochen ist.
Canyon will Umsatz durch Neuverkauf generieren.
Canyon kann, und das kann man verstehen, keine 500 Rahmen auf Lager legen, weil eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise ein Rahmen brechen könnte. Dazu kommen noch die unterschiedlichen Größen und Farben der Modelle. Das kann sich kein Hersteller leisten.
Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung, entsprechend bestimmt der Hersteller die Regeln.
Du kannst im Gebrauchtmarkt nach Rahmen schauen oder Canyon fragen ob sie Dir gegen Aufpreis einen neueren Rahmen verkaufen (ob dann noch alle Teile passen muß man klären).
Nur den Rahmen von Canyon für 375 aufkaufen lassen und die Teile an einen Rahmen eines anderen Herstellers schrauben


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Du bekommst keine 1000 Euro weil der Rahmen gebrochen ist.
> Canyon will Umsatz durch Neuverkauf generieren.
> Canyon kann, und das kann man verstehen, keine 500 Rahmen auf Lager legen, weil eventuell vielleicht möglicherweise ein Rahmen brechen könnte. Dazu kommen noch die unterschiedlichen Größen und Farben der Modelle. Das kann sich kein Hersteller leisten.
> Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung, entsprechend bestimmt der Hersteller die Regeln.
> ...


Canyon bietet mir einen Zurückkauf des ganzen Nerve 8.9 Rads für insgesamt 375EUR. Alleine die vordere gebrauchte Fox Performance Federgabel geht auf eBay für 300EUR. Die meisten Caynon Neuron Räder sind für das Jahr 2021 an der Canyon.com Webseite schon ausverkauft. In ihrem Outletshop ist auch nichts zu finden. Nach dem Verbraucherschutz habe ich in der Garantiezeit das Recht auf ein fahrtüchtiges Rad. Ob Caynon es zusammenschweißt, oder die Rechnung für die professionelle Zusammenschweißung trägt, oder mir ein Ersatzrad zukommen lässt ist mir egal, aber Garantieleistung soll gewährleistet werden, so dass ich weiterfahren kann. Der Bruch wurde am 14.06. an Caynon gemeldet und gestern haben die sich zum ersten Mal mit der Rückkaufoption gemeldet. Ich will es aber nicht verkaufen, sondern den Rahmen reparieren lassen oder ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Canyon bietet mir einen Zurückkauf des ganzen Nerve 8.9 Rads für insgesamt 375EUR. Alleine die vordere gebrauchte Fox Performance Federgabel geht auf eBay für 300EUR. Die meisten Caynon Neuron Räder sind für das Jahr 2021 an der Canyon.com Webseite schon ausverkauft. In ihrem Outletshop ist auch nichts zu finden. Nach dem Verbraucherschutz habe ich in der Garantiezeit das Recht auf ein fahrtüchtiges Rad. Ob Caynon es zusammenschweißt, oder die Rechnung für die professionelle Zusammenschweißung trägt, oder mir ein Ersatzrad zukommen lässt ist mir egal, aber Garantieleistung soll gewährleistet werden, so dass ich weiterfahren kann. Der Bruch wurde am 14.06. an Caynon gemeldet und gestern haben die sich zum ersten Mal mit der Rückkaufoption gemeldet. Ich will es aber nicht verkaufen, sondern den Rahmen reparieren lassen oder ersetzt bekommen.



Canyon sagt daß sie das ganze Rad haben möchten. Es gibt aber auch Fälle in denen nur der Rahmen eingesendet wurde. Alles eine Frage der Verhandlung. 😉
Dann bleibt Dir nur der Rechtsweg wenn die Studi Hotline sich auf stur stellt. Die langen Antwortzeiten sind normal und nicht Corona bedingt sondern seit Jahren bekannt. Canyon rechnet nur in wenigen Fällen damit daß die Kunden den Weg über den Rechtsanwalt gehen, daher nehmen die sich die Freiheiten.


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Canyon sagt daß sie das ganze Rad haben möchten. Es gibt aber auch Fälle in denen nur der Rahmen eingesendet wurde. Alles eine Frage der Verhandlung. 😉
> Dann bleibt Dir nur der Rechtsweg wenn die Studi Hotline sich auf stur stellt. Die langen Antwortzeiten sind normal und nicht Corona bedingt sondern seit Jahren bekannt. Canyon rechnet nur in wenigen Fällen damit daß die Kunden den Weg über den Rechtsanwalt gehen, daher nehmen die sich die Freiheiten.


Mein Rechtsanwalt wurde sich auf einen neuen Einsatz freuen. Ich wurde mich freuen, wenn Canyon mir ermöglichen wurde mit meinem Rad weiter zu fahren. Zusammenschweißen wäre eine Option für mich und ich habe eine Firma in Deutschland gefunden die es für ca. 300EUR mit einer Garantie machen würde. Die Rechnung will ich aber nicht selbst tragen, da es eindeutig um eine Fehlproduktion bei Canyon geht!


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Mein Rechtsanwalt wurde sich auf einen neuen Einsatz freuen. Ich wurde mich freuen, wenn Canyon mir ermöglichen wurde mit meinem Rad weiter zu fahren. Zusammenschweißen wäre eine Option für mich und ich habe eine Firma in Deutschland gefunden die es für ca. 300EUR mit einer Garantie machen würde. Die Rechnung will ich aber nicht selbst tragen, da es eindeutig um eine Fehlproduktion bei Canyon geht!



Dann bleibt Dir nur der Rechtsweg, denn Canyon wird sich weigern die Rechnung zu übernehmen. Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann bleibt Dir nur der Rechtsweg, denn Canyon wird sich weigern die Rechnung zu übernehmen. Halte uns mal auf dem Laufenden.


Ich habe gestern Caynon angeboten, dass sie den gebrochenen Rahmane selbst zusammenschweißen, oder einen entsprechenden Rahmenersatz finden. In meiner Ortschaft war ich der erste mit einem Caynon Bike. Alle Kids in meiner Umgebung träumen nun von einem Caynon Bike. Das mit dem Rahmenbruch ist nun keine gute Werbung für Caynon und ich suche schon langsam nach einer Trek alternative. Ich hoffe aber, dass Caynon eine Lösung findet und, dass ich lebenslang ein Canyon Fan bleiben kann! Ich halte euch alle auf dem Laufenden und bedanke mich für alle bisherigen und zukünftigen Ratschläge


----------



## el martn (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Alleine die vordere gebrauchte Fox Performance Federgabel geht auf eBay für 300EUR.


Du willst mir nicht erklären, dass es jemanden gibt, der für eine 5 Jahre alte und durchgerockte Fox 32 noch 300 Tacken zahlt...

Im übrigen ist und bleibt die Garantie eine freiwilliges Angebot vom Hersteller. Nur ER bestimmt die Spielregeln, ganz egal, was Du interpretierst oder gern haben möchtest.

Das wird Dir auch Dein Rechtsanwalt erklären, ausser er hat Langeweile...


----------



## Cannondaler1965 (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> .... In meiner Ortschaft war ich der erste mit einem Caynon Bike. Alle Kids in meiner Umgebung träumen nun von einem Caynon Bike. ...


Sorry, aber das liegt nicht an dir, sonder an Fabio Wibmer


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

el martn schrieb:


> Du willst mir nicht erklären, dass es jemanden gibt, der für eine 5 Jahre alte und durchgerockte Fox 32 noch 300 Tacken zahlt...
> 
> Im übrigen ist und bleibt die Garantie eine freiwilliges Angebot vom Hersteller. Nur ER bestimmt die Spielregeln, ganz egal, was Du interpretierst oder gern haben möchtest.
> 
> Das wird Dir auch Dein Rechtsanwalt erklären, ausser er hat Langeweile...


Ich habe gerade die Verbraucherschütz Zentrale engagiert. Freiwilligkeit der Garantieleistungen hat in Deutschland bestimmte Rahmen innerhalb dessen die sich bewegen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Caynon angeboten, dass sie den gebrochenen Rahmane selbst zusammenschweißen, oder einen entsprechenden Rahmenersatz finden. In meiner Ortschaft war ich der erste mit einem Caynon Bike. Alle Kids in meiner Umgebung träumen nun von einem Caynon Bike. Das mit dem Rahmenbruch ist nun keine gute Werbung für Caynon und ich suche schon langsam nach einer Trek alternative. Ich hoffe aber, dass Caynon eine Lösung findet und, dass ich lebenslang ein Canyon Fan bleiben kann! Ich halte euch alle auf dem Laufenden und bedanke mich für alle bisherigen und zukünftigen Ratschläge



Canyon schweißt niemals Rahmen ! Dann müssen sie nämlich auch eine Garantie auf diese Arbeit geben und das werden sie aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht tun. Die vertickern nur Neuware bzw. reparieren und tauschen mit Neuteilen. Wenn Canyon keine Rahmen mehr auf Lager hat, geht nur extern schweißen und Rechnung einklagen. Stellt sich die Frage ob sich Dein RA wegen 300 Euro Streitwert bewegt. Alleine die erste Beratung und ein Brief vom ihm kostet zwischen 120 und 150 Euro. Hoffe Du hast eine Rechtsschutzversicherung die das übernimmt. Sonst bringst Du noch Geld mit.


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

Cannondaler1965 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das liegt nicht an dir, sonder an Fabio Wibmer


Fabio ist spitze, aber in meiner Ortschaft bin ich der einzige der mit einem Caynon Rad unter lokalen Kids Werbung dafür macht


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Verbraucherschütz Zentrale engagiert. Freiwilligkeit der Garantieleistungen hat in Deutschland bestimmte Rahmen innerhalb dessen die sich bewegen muss



Die Regeln innerhalb dieses Rahmen bestimmt der Hersteller, also Canyon.


----------



## Lorka (20. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Canyon schweißt niemals Rahmen ! Dann müssen sie nämlich auch eine Garantie auf diese Arbeit geben und das werden sie aus Versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht tun. Die vertickern nur Neuware bzw. reparieren und tauschen mit Neuteilen. Wenn Canyon keine Rahmen mehr auf Lager hat, geht nur extern schweißen und Rechnung einklagen. Stellt sich die Frage ob sich Dein RA wegen 300 Euro Streitwert bewegt. Alleine die erste Beratung und ein Brief vom ihm kostet zwischen 120 und 150 Euro. Hoffe Du hast eine Rechtsschutzversicherung die das übernimmt. Sonst bringst Du noch Geld mit.


Meine Rechtsversicherung wird diese Kosten übernehmen. Ich hoffe aber, dass Canyon bereit ist eine Lösung zu finden


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2021)

Das ist gut, dann sind wir mal gespannt wann und ob Canyon einknicken wird.


----------



## Lorka (23. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist gut, dann sind wir mal gespannt wann und ob Canyon einknicken wird.


Ein Umbau des Bikes auf den neusten Neuron Rahmen wurde mir bei Canyon angeboten. Der Dämpfer und das Hinterrad müssen aber dabei ausgetauscht werden. Die neuen Teile werden mindestens 400EUR kosten und die Umbauarbeiten bei 200EUR liegen. Mit den Versandkosten wird mich das Ganze ca. 700EUR kosten. Da der Rahmenbruch auf Grund des Produktionsfehlers entstanden ist, sollte nicht Canyon die Kosten für alle Umbauteile tragen? Welche Rechte hat ein Verbraucher bei Garantiefällen in Deutschland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Da der Rahmenbruch auf Grund des Produktionsfehlers entstanden ist, sollte nicht Canyon die Kosten für alle Umbauteile tragen? Welche Rechte hat ein Verbraucher bei Garantiefällen in Deutschland?



Das sollte Dein RA beantworten können. Als Laie würde ich sagen, die Garantie bezieht sich auf den Rahmen. Man kann nicht vom Hersteller verlangen dass er auch noch kompatible Teile auf Lager hält. So gesehen wäre ich froh um ein solches Angebot. Du kannst Dir den Rahmen auch zuschicken lassen und selbst zusammen bauen, dann sparst Du 200 Euro und 50 Euro Versand.


----------



## esmirald_h (24. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das sollte Dein RA beantworten können. Als Laie würde ich sagen, die Garantie bezieht sich auf den Rahmen. Man kann nicht vom Hersteller verlangen dass er auch noch kompatible Teile auf Lager hält. So gesehen wäre ich froh um ein solches Angebot. Du kannst Dir den Rahmen auch zuschicken lassen und selbst zusammen bauen, dann sparst Du 200 Euro und 50 Euro Versand.


du brauchst warscheinlich nicht mal ein neues Hinterrad sondern nur ein Adapter auf boost. Adapter


----------



## Lorka (24. Juli 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> du brauchst warscheinlich nicht mal ein neues Hinterrad sondern nur ein Adapter auf boost. Adapter


Vielen Dank für diesen Tipp! Das wurde mir etwas Geld ersparen


----------



## Lorka (27. Juli 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> du brauchst warscheinlich nicht mal ein neues Hinterrad sondern nur ein Adapter auf boost. Adapter


Wurde dieser Adapter auf meine Axel passen? Siehe das angehängte Bild! Von welcher Größe muss ich auf welcher Größe bei den neuen Neuron Rahmen umbauen?


----------



## Lorka (27. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist gut, dann sind wir mal gespannt wann und ob Canyon einknicken wird.


Die neuste Entwicklung: Alte Rahmen aus 2016 hat Canyon nicht mehr. Ein Umbau auf den neusten Neuron Rahmen ist möglich, sie haben aber zu Zeit die neusten Neuron Rahmen nicht mehr auf dem Lagrer. Wir sind so verblieben, dass sie sich melden sobald sie den neusten Rahmen wieder auf dem Lager haben. Bis dahin bleibt mir nur zusammebschweisen für ca. 200EUR. Kennt jemand eine gute Firma in Deutschalnd die gut Alu Rahmen zusammenschweissen können?


----------



## Bener (27. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Firma in Deutschalnd die gut Alu Rahmen zusammenschweissen können?


Wie wäre es mit dieser:



Lorka schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Firma in Deutschland gefunden die es für ca. 300EUR mit einer Garantie machen würde.


----------



## Lorka (27. Juli 2021)

Bener schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dieser:


Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der Firma gemacht. Mich interessieren eure evetuelle Erfahrungen mit den Firmen die Alurahmen zusammenschweißen, so wie mit den Kosten dafür!


----------



## esmirald_h (27. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Wurde dieser Adapter auf meine Axel passen? Siehe das angehängte Bild! Von welcher Größe muss ich auf welcher Größe bei den neuen Neuron Rahmen umbauen?


folgendes steht in der Produktbeschreibung:

Hinten: 12mm Boost Hub Adpater
Konvertieren Sie 142 mm in 148 mm
Material: Legierung 6061-t6, cnc hergestellt
Lieferumfang: 2 Stück Abstandhalter, mit 1 Stück Körper, 6 Stück Schrauben
Abstandhalter dick: 3mm
Passend für 12 mm Hinterachsgröße, konvertieren Sie 142 mm in 148 mm.
Mit diesem Adapter kann eine 12 mm x 142 mm große Steckachsennabe auf einer 148 mm breiten Boost installiert werden.


----------



## Lorka (27. Juli 2021)

esmirald_h schrieb:


> folgendes steht in der Produktbeschreibung:
> 
> Hinten: 12mm Boost Hub Adpater
> Konvertieren Sie 142 mm in 148 mm
> ...


Danach ist meine Hinterachse zu Zeit 142mm und die neuen Canyon Hinterachsen sind 148mm breit. Also, mit dem Adapter kann ich die fehlenden 6mm überbrücken  Weißt jemand wieso der alte Dämpfer nicht auf den neuen Rahmen passt? Rein visuell sieht es danach aus wie ob der neue Dämpfer etwas länger ist. Kann ich den alten Dämpfer auf die nötige Länge ausziehen, oder gibt es dafür auch einen passenden Adapter?


----------



## filiale (27. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Danach ist meine Hinterachse zu Zeit 142mm und die neuen Canyon Hinterachsen sind 148mm breit. Also, mit dem Adapter kann ich die fehlenden 6mm überbrücken  Weißt jemand wieso der alte Dämpfer nicht auf den neuen Rahmen passt? Rein visuell sieht es danach aus wie ob der neue Dämpfer etwas länger ist. Kann ich den alten Dämpfer auf die nötige Länge ausziehen, oder gibt es dafür auch einen passenden Adapter?



Die Dämpferlänge muß zur Einfederungslänge des Rahmen passen sonst schlägt der Hinterbau an den Rahmen. Es gibt keine Adapter um einen Dämpfer zu verlängern oder verkürzen.

142mm war zur damaligen Zeiut standard. Seit ein paar Jahren ist man auf boost = 148mm umgestiegen (alle Hersteller).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorka (27. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Dämpferlänge muß zur Einfederungslänge des Rahmen passen sonst schlägt der Hinterbau an den Rahmen. Es gibt keine Adapter um einen Dämpfer zu verlängern oder verkürzen.
> 
> 142mm war zur damaligen Zeiut standard. Seit ein paar Jahren ist man auf boost = 148mm umgestiegen (alle Hersteller).


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Das hilft mir weiter. Also, dann nützt mir folgende Dämpfer Verlängerung gar nicht. Siehe das Bild! Die Beschreibung redet von 77mm Verlängerung, aber ich weiß nicht welchen Abstand ich bei dem Dämpfer überbrücken sollte. Wurde diese Bauart auch gegen den Rahmen schlagen?


----------



## filiale (28. Juli 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Das hilft mir weiter. Also, dann nützt mir folgende Dämpfer Verlängerung gar nicht. Siehe das Bild! Die Beschreibung redet von 77mm Verlängerung, aber ich weiß nicht welchen Abstand ich bei dem Dämpfer überbrücken sollte. Wurde diese Bauart auch gegen den Rahmen schlagen?



Ist der Abstand der Löcher kompatibel ? Da kann man nicht einfach irgendwas nehmen. boost ist ein Standard, daher gibt es für diese Norm auch Adapter weil es immer gleich ist. Beim Dämpfer sind nur die Befestigungslöcher am Dämpfer  genormt. Die Wippe und Aufnahme zum Rahmen/Hinterbau variiert bei jedem Hersteller. Das ist immer eine individuelle Lösung. Du brauchst daher einen neuen Dämpfer.


----------



## yukon100 (28. Juli 2021)

Kauf dir nicht so einen billigen Boost Adapter, da fallen bei jedem Laufradausbau die Ringe ab und beim Einbau musst du sie wieder herein fummeln. Wenn du DT Swiss 1700 Laufräder hast, dann würde ich folgenden Adapter nehmen:









						Action Sports
					

Boost Adapter Umrüstkit DT Swiss 240s, DT 350, DT 370 IS Hinterrad 12x148mm Haben sie einen neuen Fahrradrahmen mit dem Boost Standard und möchten ih…




					www.actionsports.de
				




Du tauschst die Endkappe aus und zentriert das Rad ein paar mm in die Mitte. Unter die Scheibe kommt der Adapter und alles ist gut. Das Zentrieren kann bestimmt auch ein Radladen in der Nähe übernehmen, falls du das nicht kannst. Ich habe den Adapter an 2 Sätzen im Einsatz und er funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Lorka (28. Juli 2021)

yukon100 schrieb:


> Kauf dir nicht so einen billigen Boost Adapter, da fallen bei jedem Laufradausbau die Ringe ab und beim Einbau musst du sie wieder herein fummeln. Wenn du DT Swiss 1700 Laufräder hast, dann würde ich folgenden Adapter nehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## k0p3 (28. Juli 2021)

Und checke vor dem Schweißen ab, ob der Rahmen zur Garantieabwicklung nicht zu Canyon geschickt oder nachweislich von Dir zerstört werden muss.
Sonst hast gleich nochmal Kohle verbraten....allerdings könntest dann wenigstens fahren.


----------



## mroppelt (16. September 2021)

Hallo, was hast du jetzt mit deinem Nerve Rahmen gemacht? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Nerve AL 29" Hinterbau aus 2016 Grösse L oder XL? Ich hab nämlich ne Delle in der Sitzstrebe...Hast du evtl. Ersatzteile für mich...Canyon kann mir auch nicht helfen und angeboten, ich soll mir ein neues Rad kaufen. Den Versand erlassen sie mir....die sind echt SCHROTT....


----------



## Lorka (3. Oktober 2021)

Nach mehr als drei Monaten von hin und her mit der Firma Canyon wurde mir ein passende 2018 Neuron Rahmen versprochen. Der soll in den nächsten Wochen bei mir ankommen, vermutlich aber ohne Hinterbau, ohne Lager und ohne Schrauben. Also, ich werde die Teile von meinen alten Rahmen verwenden müssen. Meine Erfahrung ist, wenn Canyon die Garantieleistungen anerkennt, dann bleibt einfach dran und gibt nicht auf. Sendet Emails und ruft an! Es lohnt sich dran zu blieben  Es kann mehr als drei Monate dauern bis sie antworten und eine nützliche Lösung finden. Nun, eine Frage für die Experten in der Gruppe: Ich werde den Rahmen selbst umbauen! Worauf soll ich dabei achten? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Videos zu dem Thema? Ich werde den Rahmen auch lackieren müssen, da ich eine blaue Farbe bekomme, will aber wieder schwarz haben. Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Lackieren wurden mich auch interessieren


----------



## el martn (3. Oktober 2021)

Warte mal ab, was du bekommst... es ist schon lustiges hier passiert...

(für Insider) vielleicht schicken Sie Dir eine Kettenstrebe...


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Nach mehr als drei Monaten von hin und her mit der Firma Canyon wurde mir ein passende 2018 Neuron Rahmen versprochen. Der soll in den nächsten Wochen bei mir ankommen, vermutlich aber ohne Hinterbau, ohne Lager und ohne Schrauben. Also, ich werde die Teile von meinen alten Rahmen verwenden müssen. Meine Erfahrung ist, wenn Canyon die Garantieleistungen anerkennt, dann bleibt einfach dran und gibt nicht auf. Sendet Emails und ruft an! Es lohnt sich dran zu blieben  Es kann mehr als drei Monate dauern bis sie antworten und eine nützliche Lösung finden. Nun, eine Frage für die Experten in der Gruppe: Ich werde den Rahmen selbst umbauen! Worauf soll ich dabei achten? Gibt es empfehlenswerte Videos zu dem Thema? Ich werde den Rahmen auch lackieren müssen, da ich eine blaue Farbe bekomme, will aber wieder schwarz haben. Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Lackieren wurden mich auch interessieren


Ohne Hinterbau und da willst du dem Hinterbau vom Nerve dran bauen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorka (3. Oktober 2021)

Black-Under schrieb:


> Ohne Hinterbau und da willst du dem Hinterbau vom Nerve dran bauen?????


Es geht um 2018 M30-01, an Steele von 2016 M30-17. Die Massen des Hinterbaus sind dieselben geblieben.


----------



## Black-Under (3. Oktober 2021)

Lorka schrieb:


> Es geht um 2018 M30-01, an Steele von 2016 M30-17. Die Massen des Hinterbaus sind dieselben geblieben.


Bist du dir sicher dass die Maße dieselben sind.


----------



## Lorka (15. November 2021)

Das Ergebnis: Sechs Monate nach dem Rahmenbruch ist der Ersatzrahmen von Canyon zu mir angelangt  Ich musste nur die 29EUR an Versand bezahlen. Es ist ein 2018 Neuron Rahmen auf den ich die Teile von meinem alten 2016 Nerve übertrage. Den Umbau mache ich selbst und es ist fast fertig. Alle Teile passen sehr gut  Danke für eure Ratschläge in der Gruppe und für eure Hilfe auf dem Weg!


----------



## mroppelt (15. November 2021)

Hast du den nerve Rahmen noch? Ich brauche eine Sitzstrebe für das nerve 2016 AL29. Melde dich bitte mal !!


----------



## mroppelt (21. November 2021)

Ich frage nochmal nach….😎

Hast du den Rahmen noch? Ich suche eine Sitzstrebe für das nerve al 29 aus 2016 in Größe L oder XL


----------

